# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Ла-7

## lindr

Ла-7	

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

45210106		№21	01	06	1944	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 09.04.45
45210127		№21	01	27	1944	СССР		176-й ГвИАП
45210139		№21	01	39	06.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.44
45210145		№21	01	45	1944	СССР		322-я ИАД потерян 21.11.44
45210150		№21	01	05	07.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС 08.44
45210203		№21	02	03	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08-09.44
45210204		№21	02	04	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
45210207		№21	02	07	1944	СССР		482-й ИАП
45210208		№21	02	08	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 06.01.45
45210213		№21	02	13	1944	СССР		937-й ИАП потерян 22.09.44
45210223		№21	02	23	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП
45210327		№21	03	27	08.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.44
45210331		№21	03	31	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210332		№21	03	32	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 03.45
45210335		№21	03	35	1944	СССР		721-й ИАП, 32-й ГвИАП
45210336		№21	03	36	1944	СССР		721-й ИАП, 32-й ГвИАП
45210345		№21	03	45	05.09.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 22.09.44
45210347		№21	03	47	09.09.44	СССР		156-й ИАП потерян 11.05.45
45210353		№21	03	53	1944	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 20.03.45
45210363		№21	03	63	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210398		№21	03	98	09.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП сбит 24.12.44
45210399		№21	03	99	09.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
45210414		№21	04	14	1944	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 09.04.45
45210424		№21	04	24	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210425		№21	04	25	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210443		№21	04	43	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 10.44
45210446		№21	04	46	1944	СССР		4-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
45210447		№21	04	47	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210452		№21	04	52	11.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210457		№21	04	57	11.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210458		№21	04	58	11.44	СССР		165-й ИАП
45210464		№21	04	64	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210468		№21	04	68	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210476		№21	04	76	1944	СССР		179-й ГвИАП потерян 19.04.45
45210482		№21	04	82	1944	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 15.01.45
45210490		№21	04	90	10.44	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 14.01.45
45210491		№21	04	91	1944	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 29.01.45
45210495		№21	04	95	10.44	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 14.01.45
45210501		№21	05	01	1944	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 20.03.45
45210504		№21	05	04	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210506		№21	05	06	1944	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 22.04.45
45210507		№21	05	07	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 15.12.44
45210511		№21	05	11	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210513		№21	05	13	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210517		№21	05	17	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210518		№21	05	18	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210519		№21	05	19	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210528		№21	05	28	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210536		№21	05	36	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210541		№21	05	41	10.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
45210554		№21	05	54	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
45210566		№21	05	66	10.44	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 04.02.45
45210582		№21	05	82	1944	СССР		4-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
45210609		№21	06	09	10.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП
45210622		№21	06	22	10.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 22.10.44
45210640		№21	06	40	10.44	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 22.02.45
45210649		№21	06	49	1944	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 16.04.45
45210660		№21	06	60	18.10.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
45210666		№21	06	66	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45210691		№21	06	91	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45210712		№21	07	12	26.10.44	Чехословакия		1.SLP, Кбелы
45210716		№21	07	16	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45210721		№21	07	21	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210731		№21	07	31	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
45210744		№21	07	44	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 25.04.45
45210765		№21	07	65	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210773		№21	07	73	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45210785		№21	07	85	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210789		№21	07	89	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210795		№21	07	95	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210797		№21	07	97	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP потерян 12.06.46
45210799		№21	07	99	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
452107100		№21	07	100	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210802		№21	08	02	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45210806		№21	08	06	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45210809		№21	08	09	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45210811		№21	08	11	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45210818		№21	08	18	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP потерян 08.09.47
45210831		№21	08	31	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210849		№21	08	49	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210855		№21	08	55	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45210860		№21	08	60	01.11.44	Чехословакия	77	1.SLP
45210864		№21	08	64	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210865		№21	08	65	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210868		№21	08	68	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45210873		№21	08	73	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210889		№21	08	89	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45210922		№21	09	22	1944	СССР		164-й ИАП
45210923		№21	09	23	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45210968		№21	09	68	06.11.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 23.11.44
45210969		№21	09	69	1944	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 24.04.45
45210975		№21	09	75	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 05.04.45
45210999		№21	09	99	1944	СССР		179-й ГвИАП сбит 09.04.45
45211033		№21	10	33	1944	СССР	33	177-й ГвИАП сбит 24.04.45
45211044		№21	10	44	1944	СССР	44	177-й ГвИАП сбит 13.04.45
45211122		№21	11	22	1944	СССР		164-й ИАП
45211150		№21	11	50	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45211154		№21	11	54	1944	СССР		ЦАГИ стат испытания
45211156		№21	11	56	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45211158		№21	11	58	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
45211166		№21	11	66	1944	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 19.03.45
45211170		№21	11	70	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45211183		№21	11	83	1944	СССР	83	31-й ИАП
45211210		№21	12	10	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45211233		№21	12	33	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45211252		№21	12	52	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45211282		№21	12	82	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 13.12.44
45211419		№21	14	19	20.12.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 26.12.44
45211431		№21	14	31	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45211521	УТИ	№21	15	21	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС прототип 08.45
45211524		№21	15	24	04.12.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
45211554		№21	15	54	28.12.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
45211710		№21	17	10	1944	СССР		769-й ИАП, 32-й ГвИАП
45211722		№21	17	22	1944	СССР		769-й ИАП, 32-й ГвИАП
45211759		№21	17	59	1944	СССР		805-й сбит 25.03.45
45211832		№21	18	32	1944	СССР	32	350-й ИАП
45211911		№21	19	11	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45211952		№21	19	52	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП потерян 26.03.45
45212041		№21	20	41	1944	СССР		31-й ИАП
45212129		№21	21	29	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45212155		№21	21	55	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
45212201		№21	22	01	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
45212225		№21	22	25	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.45 СП-20
45212241		№21	22	41	1944	СССР		181-й ГвИАП потерян 15.05.45
45212303		№21	23	03	1944	СССР		181-й ГвИАП
45212322		№21	23	22	1944	СССР		116-й ИАП
45212337		№21	23	37	1945	СССР	37	164-й ИАП сбит 16.04.45
45212357		№21	23	57	1945	СССР		потерян на земле 05.05.45
45212418		№21	24	18	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП потерян 05.05.45
45212437		№21	24	37	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП потерян 28.05.45
45212468		№21	24	68	12.03.45	СССР		181-й ГвИАП сбит 27.04.45
45212470		№21	24	70	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45212484		№21	24	84	1945	СССР	84	350-й ИАП
45212493		№21	24	93	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45212586		№21	25	86	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45212594		№21	25	94	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
452125100		№21	25	100	1944	Чехословакия		1.SLP
45212611		№21	26	11	1944	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45212716		№21	27	16	1945	СССР		415-й ИАП потерян 08.04.45
45212728		№21	27	28	12.04.45	СССР		911-й ИАП потерян 11.08.45
45212767		№21	27	67	1945	СССР		документ
45212821		№21	28	21	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45212822		№21	28	22	1945	СССР	22	31-й ИАП
45212879		№21	28	79	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45212894		№21	28	94	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45212901		№21	29	01	1945	СССР		вентиляция кабины
45212915		№21	29	15	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45212919		№21	29	19	1945	СССР		530-й ИАП потерян 28.05.45
45212948		№21	29	48	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45212955		№21	29	55	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45212974		№21	29	74	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45212994		№21	29	94	1945	СССР		потерян на земле 05.05.45
45213013		№21	30	13	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45213017		№21	30	17	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45213029		№21	30	29	1945	СССР		177-й ГвИАП
45213074		№21	30	74	1945	СССР		потерян на земле 05.05.45
45213099		№21	30	17	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP потерян 22.03.47
45213136		№21	31	36	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45213181		№21	31	81	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45213197		№21	31	97	1945	СССР		350-й ИАП
45213237		№21	32	37	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45213276		№21	32	76	04.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.45 СП-20
45213297		№21	32	97	28.04.45	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 16.05.45
45213310		№21	33	10	1945	СССР		потерян на земле 05.05.45
45213325		№21	33	25	1945	СССР		потерян на земле 05.05.45
45213334		№21	33	34	1945	СССР		потерян на земле 05.05.45
45213372		№21	33	72	1945	СССР		потерян на земле 05.05.45
45213465		№21	34	65	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
45214255		№21	42	55	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.45
45214414		№21	44	14	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.45
45214415		№21	44	15	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.45
45214416		№21	44	16	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.45
45214468		№21	44	68	1945	СССР		ЛИИ

46210117	УТИ	№21	01	17	10.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.45
46210325	УТИ	№21	03	25	01.46	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01.46
46210514	УТИ	№21	05	14	05.46	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.46

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

45992104		№99	21	04		СССР		СП-20
45992501		№99	25	01	1945	СССР		вентиляция кабины
45992503		№99	25	03	1945	СССР		401-й ИАП потерян 01.08.45
45992510		№99	25	10	1945	СССР		401-й ИАП потерян 08.45
45992518		№99	25	18	1945	СССР		401-й ИАП
45992601		№99	26	01	1945	СССР		401-й ИАП
45992602		№99	26	02	1945	СССР		401-й ИАП потерян 02.10.45
45992604		№99	26	04	1945	СССР		401-й ИАП потерян 08.45
45992611		№99	26	11	1945	СССР		401-й ИАП

3811708		№381	17	08	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.44
3811716		№381	17	16	1944	СССР	16	31-й ИАП
3811719		№381	17	19	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
3811726		№381	17	26	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
3811802		№381	18	02	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
3811808		№381	18	08	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП потерян 18.03.45
3811812		№381	18	12	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
3811815		№381	18	15	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП потерян 28.01.45
3811823		№381	18	23	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
3811824		№381	18	24	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
3811874		№381	18	74	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
38105001		№381	50	01	04.44	СССР		первый
38105002		№381	50	02	04.44	СССР		документ
38105003		№381	50	03	04.44	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38105004		№381	50	04	04.44	СССР		документ
38105005		№381	50	05	04.44	СССР		документ
38101151		№381	51	11	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП сбит 04.02.45
38101551		№381	51	15	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП сбит 17.02.45
38102051		№381	51	20	1944	СССР		документ
38100352		№381	52	03	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38100452		№381	52	04	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38100552		№381	52	05	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 21.08.44
38101052		№381	52	10	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38101152		№381	52	11	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП сбит 22.11.44
38101352		№381	52	13	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
38101452		№381	52	14	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
38101952		№381	52	19	1944	СССР		937-й ИАП потерян 22.11.44
38102052		№381	52	20	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38102352		№381	52	23	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 16.09.44
38102452		№381	52	24	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38102552		№381	52	25	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 21.08.44
38102652		№381	52	26	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 10.09.44
38103152		№381	52	31	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 19.09.44
38103352		№381	52	33	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38103552		№381	52	35	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38103752		№381	52	37	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 24.08.44
38103852		№381	52	38	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 24.08.44
38103952		№381	52	39	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38104452		№381	52	44	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38104552		№381	52	45	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП, 769-й ИАП
38104752		№381	52	47	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38104952		№381	52	49	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38105152		№381	52	51	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 25.08.44
38105252		№381	52	52	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38105552		№381	52	55	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 21.09.44
38105752		№381	52	57	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 27.10.44
38105852		№381	52	58	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 21.08.44
38106052		№381	52	60	1944	СССР		документ
38100553		№381	53	05	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП потерян 27.10.44
38101053		№381	53	10	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 22.09.44
38101953		№381	53	19	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 22.09.44
38102053		№381	53	20	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38102153		№381	53	21	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38102353		№381	53	23	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38102453		№381	53	24	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП
38102653		№381	53	26	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38102953		№381	53	29	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38103053		№381	53	30	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38103253		№381	53	32	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 21.02.45
38103353		№381	53	33	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38103453		№381	53	34	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38103553		№381	53	35	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38103753		№381	53	37	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП потерян 29.10.44
38103853		№381	53	38	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38103953		№381	53	39	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 15.12.44
38104153		№381	53	41	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38104453		№381	53	44	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38104553		№381	53	45	1944	СССР		испытания 01-05.09.44
38104753		№381	53	47	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38104853		№381	53	48	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38104953		№381	53	49	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38105153		№381	53	51	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38105253		№381	53	52	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38105853		№381	53	58	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38105953		№381	53	59	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38106053		№381	53	60	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 21.12.44
38106153		№381	53	61	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38106953		№381	53	69	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38107153		№381	53	71	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП потерян 05.03.44
38107253		№381	53	72	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38107653		№381	53	76	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38107753		№381	53	77	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38108753		№381	53	87	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян
38108953		№381	53	89	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38109253		№381	53	92	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38109553		№381	53	95	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38109753		№381	53	97	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38100154		№381	54	01	1944	СССР		16-й ГВИАП
38100554		№381	54	05	1944	СССР		16-й ГВИАП потерян 01.11.44
38100854		№381	54	08	1944	СССР		16-й ГВИАП
38101054		№381	54	10	1944	СССР		32-й ГВИАП
38101154		№381	54	11	1944	СССР		32-й ГВИАП
38101554		№381	54	15	1944	СССР		63-й ГВИАП сбит 15.10.44
38102054		№381	54	20	1944	СССР		32-й ГВИАП
38102354		№381	54	23	1944	СССР		32-й ГВИАП
38102754		№381	54	27	1944	СССР		16-й ГВИАП
38103254		№381	54	32	1944	СССР		контрольные испытания 18.10-19.12 1944
38103354		№381	54	33	23.09.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
38103454		№381	54	34	23.09.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
38103554		№381	54	35	23.09.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
38103654		№381	54	36	05.09.44	СССР		документ
38107554		№381	54	75	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
38107754		№381	54	77	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП потерян 22.03.45
38108154		№381	54	81	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
38108354		№381	54	83	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
38103755		№381	55	37	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП столкновение с Ла-5УТИ 17.02.45
38107455		№381	55	74	1944	СССР		137-й ГвИАП
38108855		№381	55	88	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП сбит 21.01.45
38100256		№381	56	02	10.11.44	СССР	02	14-й ЗАП, 111-й ГвИАП сбит 27.04.45
38101056		№381	56	10	1944	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
38101356		№381	56	13	11.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03-04.45
38108956		№381	56	89	1944	СССР		9-й ГвИАП сбит 02.02.45
38109356		№381	56	93	1945	СССР	02	111-й ГвИАП
38109456		№381	56	94	1945	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
38100957		№381	57	09	1945	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 13.04.45
38101157		№381	57	11	1945	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
38107057		№381	57	70	1945	СССР		9-й ГвИАП потерян 26.03.45
38100358		№381	58	03	01.45	СССР		три Б-20С НИИ ВВС испытания 03-04.45
38101858		№381	58	18	01.45	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38102158		№381	58	21	01.45	СССР		опытный улучшенная вентиляция кабины
38105758		№381	58	57	01.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03-04.45 три Б-20С
38109458		№381	58	94	1945	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38109658		№381	58	96	1945	СССР		документ
38100559		№381	59	05	1945	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38108459		№381	59	84	1945	СССР		Б-20С испытания
38109459		№381	59	94	1945	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38109759		№381	59	97	13.03.45	СССР		32-й ГвИАП столкновение на земле с Як-9 98-й ОКРАП потерян 30.04.45
38109859		№381	59	98	1945	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38109959		№381	59	99	1945	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян
381010059		№381	59	100	1945	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
38100760		№381	60	07	1945	СССР		контрольные испытания
38102660		№381	60	26	1945	СССР		Б-20С испытания
38105260		№381	60	52	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.45
38106760		№381	60	67	1945	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
38108160		№381	60	81	1945	СССР		вентиляция кабины
38102663		№381	63	26	03.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС доп ВЗ испытания 05-06.45
38101364		№381	64	13	1945	СССР		контрольные испытания
38102764		№381	64	27	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
38100565		№381	65	27	1945	Чехословакия		2.SLP
38100965		№381	65	09	1945	Чехословакия	09	2.SLP
38101165		№381	65	11	1945	Чехословакия	11	2.SLP
38101465		№381	65	14	1945	Чехословакия	14	2.SLP PL-02
38100869		№381	69	08	07.45	СССР

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 45210860 №21 08 60 01.11.44 Чехословакия 77 1.SLP


В Музее Прага, Кбелы.

----------


## Василий Гоголев

07.10.1944 в 9-й гиад прибыли подаренные трудящимися города Новосибирска лично командиру дивизии Покрышкину 4 новых самолета Ла-7 с надписью на бортах "Александру Покрышкину от рабочих Новосибирска": № 38100154 с мотором АШ-82ФН-112 № 82131233, № 38100554 с мотором АШ-82ФН-112 № 82131238 (на данном самолете 04.11.1944 погиб Клубов), № 38100854 с мотором АШ-82ФН-112 № 82131261 и 4-я машина (зав. № не указан).
14.10.1944 самолеты включены в боевой состав 16-го гиап, один Ла-7 передан в звено управления авиадивизии.
[Табаченко А.И. Покрышкинский авиаполк. «Нелакированные» боевые хроники. 16-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк в боях с люфтваффе. 1943-1945. Изд. 2-е. – М.: ЗАО Издательство Центроплиграф, 2014. – С. 540].

----------


## ПСП

> 45210127 №21 01 27 1944 СССР 176-й ГвИАП


№27 Экспонат в Монино.

----------


## Евгений

В Монино вот этот борт. Его формуляр.

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------

